# Unterschied Endura Shorts?



## C5dMkii (24. März 2017)

Hi 
Ich würde mir gerne eine kurze Hose von Endura zulegen...leider bin ich etwas überfragt was denn der Unterschied zwischen der MT500, der Singletrack II und der Hummvee ist...bin da im Netz leider nirgends schlauer geworden!?

Suche eine Hose für den Frühling bzw. Sommer die auch mal ein paar Pfützen abhält...Sitzpolster benötige ich eigentlich auch nicht...bin zumindest bisher ohne Polster ganz gut klar gekommen.

Habe im Netz nur zu der Hummvee gefunden...das da wohl die Innenhose dabei wäre (aber wie gesagt nicht zwingend notwendig) ...

welche würdet Ihr nehmen?...die Hosen kosten ja alle ungefähr gleich...würde nur ein paar Tagesausflüge machen...ab und an ein paar Trails...bin Anfänger was MTB betrifft...vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen...
Im Prinzip würde auch eine ander Marke gehen, hatte aber bisher immer gutes über Endura gelesen...und mich dann mit diesen 3 Modellen auseinander gesetzt..

Also dann schönen Abend euch...


----------



## Asko (25. März 2017)

Im Zweifel würde ich alle 3 bestellen und eine behalten. 
Im schlimmsten Fall musst du ein paar € Rücksendekosten zahlen, hast aber dann die Hose die dir am besten taugt.


Ich fahre die Humvee und bin super zufrieden damit. 
Wasserabweisend ist die Hose allerdings nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (25. März 2017)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...&pgc[1686]=1691&pgc[104][1695]=1&scale_type=9

hier steht zu jeder hose die einzelheiten dazu.


----------



## 6TiWon (25. März 2017)

hab die singletrack und die mt500. die. st II ist dicker und reisfester. die taschen vorne haben magnetverschlüsse und hinten klett. die mt 500 ist dünner und anderes material, am popo wasserabweisend. lüftungsschlitze und druckknöpfe innen für endura innenhosen haben beide. weil touren ohne sitzpolster ist kacke. für warme tage lieber die mt 500 nehmen. beide hosen sitzen sehr gut... bei mir


----------



## C5dMkii (28. März 2017)

Super Danke für eure Hilfen...habe mich jetzt für die MT500 entschieden...die hat am besten gepasst und gefiel mir auch am meisten...morgen wird geradelt


----------



## S-H-A (28. März 2017)

Erwarte aber nicht das sie hinten dicht hält. Die Mt500 sitzt super, ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und leicht aber nicht wasserdicht am Hintern.


----------



## Belchenradler (28. März 2017)

von welcher MT500 wird hier eigentlich geredet? Spray oder Waterproof? Habe 2 Spray, eine Waterproof und eine Hummvee. Jede Endura-Hose erfüllt soweit ihren Zweck. Die Waterproof ist 100% dicht. Die Spray ist noch atmungsaktiver, hält etwas Nässe ganz gut ab und schützt einen auf Trails, bei gelegentlichen Schlammlöchern, Pfützen, oder wenn man nasse Büsche streift, etc., ist aber nicht für richtige Regenfahrten gemacht. In der Übergangszeit ist eine 3/4 Spray - solange es nicht wirklich regnet - meine Lieblingshose.


----------



## tobone (26. April 2017)

Gibt es Endura hissen mit einer vernünftigen innenhose mit Druckknöpfen zum reinklicken?
Die einzige innenhose hat nicht das beste Polster. Für lange Touren eigentlich ungeeignet


----------



## Belchenradler (26. April 2017)

Schau mal nach der 400er Serie bei Endura Innenhosen. Bin auch auf langen Touren sehr zufrieden mit dem Polster.


----------



## tobone (27. April 2017)

Ja habe ich gesehen. Die haben aber keine Knöpfe.


----------



## murmel04 (27. April 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Ja habe ich gesehen. Die haben aber keine Knöpfe.



Für was brauchst du die Knöpfe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (27. April 2017)

fürs clickfast...wenn endura damit Werbung macht sollten die auch was dafür anbieten ( dieser Kommentar entsteht trotz vollkommener Unkenntnis realer Erfahrungen - meine Hosen kommen erst)


----------



## Belchenradler (27. April 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Ja habe ich gesehen. Die haben aber keine Knöpfe.


meine 400er hat diese Clickfast-Knöpfe (4 x 3) und meine 200er auch.


----------



## tobone (27. April 2017)

Ok stimmt jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen 
Danke


----------

